# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  How to build the frame?

## Novator

Hi Guys, 
How to build this kind o frame?  Modern-House-Designs.com - Modern House Design 00414 
Can anybody supply it for me. 
Thanks.

----------


## Random Username

A local frames and trusses place should be able to do it, if that's what you mean.  Note that the US plans would probably be useless here as we have different regulations.

----------


## barney118

Go and see a Drafty to spec it for you.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## shauck

While you're at it, make sure a doorway gets put in for the master bathroom.

----------


## goldie1

> While you're at it, make sure a doorway gets put in for the master bathroom.

   :Smilie:  To get in to the master bedroom you come up the stairs then go out the back and walk all the way around the  
house. Very handy!  I suspect there is a few doors missing from the up stairs hall

----------


## shauck

It's not a well laid out house. Poor thought put into it. Honestly the best person to design the house is yourself. Take time to think about how you use your current house and what is missing to make for a happy routine. What's important to you will be different to others. Then, if your drafting skills are good enough, do it yourself or get someone to finesse your ideas. If you are going to the effort of building your own house, it's worth that attention.

----------


## shauck

> It's not a well laid out house. Poor thought put into it. Honestly the best person to design the house is yourself. Take time to think about how you use your current house and what is missing to make for a happy routine. What's important to you will be different to others. Then, if your drafting skills are good enough, do it yourself or get someone to finesse your ideas. If you are going to the effort of building your own house, it's worth that attention.

  I went away and thought about my statements. Best to be involved in the design process where an experienced builder/chippy/architect/whatever, can interpret your needs into an intelligent, well designed plan. Unless you have the knowledge to do it all yourself. So, at least have input.

----------


## Novator

Guys, 
I was not asking to review the plan.. 
I know it is not perfect.. 
I was asking: 
How to build this kind o frame? 
What is the options

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Just as there are many ways to skin a cat...there are many ways one could build that 'frame'.  Your question is suitably inspecific. 
It could be: 
steel RHS with a stud wall infill;
steel RHS with SIP infill;
double brick ground floor with stud work top floor;
whatever method you care to name or pay for....  
In the US, it is usually single or double stud wall faced with bracing ply...on both levels.  Then finished with preferred decorative accoutremonts.

----------


## Novator

Yep thanks. 
 it is muching my vision of it. 
Most likely for me is to use 
"double brick ground floor with stud work top floor" option. 
But I was thinking, may be there is some "modern" technology.
When I can order custom concrete-steel frame based on design.  
And then cover it by using bricks/wood and other usual staff.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> But I was thinking, may be there is some "modern" technology.
> When I can order custom concrete-steel frame based on design.

  Have you asked the blokes at Bunnings?     :Wink 1:       
Perhaps...more helpfully...google 'prefab homes'.

----------


## Random Username

> A local frames and trusses place should be able to do it.

  Hit your yellow pages to find one. 
If you mean 'provide plans suitable for submission to local council for building approval' then hit the yellow pages for a Draftsman, who should then be able to refer you to his local frames and trusses mob who can actually pre-fab the frame for you.  *OR* 
If you really do mean 'how to build the frame' have a good read of AS 1684 (Timber Framing Code) and/or Alan Staines' books on house building.

----------

